# Safeguard advice please.



## Ainsel (Apr 5, 2008)

We're thinking of 'safeguarding' our new Autotrail Apache 700' both inside & out at a price of £500.
Anyone have any knowledge of this please?


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We had it done in 2006 on a new Chausson but never had it done on the later new vans that we had. Worked okay on the outside for a year but unless you retreat it then it will wear off. Just give it a couple of coats of polish instead.

Mike


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

We had ours Paintsealed and the interior Scotch-guarded, but I wouldn't do it again. The finish lasted about a year and now it needs a good polish  The outside that is!


----------

